
The Case for an Older Woman (2010) - stared
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-case-for-an-older-woman/
======
noir_lord
I use okcupid, I'm 35, I have my age range set for 35 +- 10 (25-45).

Even 25 would be pushing it terms of life experience, I'm 35 I wouldn't know
what to talk to a 20yo about tbh (on average, I'm sure there are some
amazingly interesting 20yo's out there).

I do wonder to what extend the age ranges men select for are driven by a
woman's natural fertility window, since I've no interest in having kids that
has never been a concern for me but if you wanted children I can see how it
would skew the results downwards.

------
bruceb
Take any data from Okcupid with a grain of salt. They make broad
generalizations and don't normalize the data when making a conclusion.

